# Spanish Touring advice



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

We are just about to embark on our first solo trip to Spain for some warmth - one hopes. We travel 19/1 to santander. We are planning to travel to the East coast to Alicante and then work down and around. Can anyone give any advice re the best route?. We are not in a hurry and dont mind paying tolls. Also we have read that Santander is not motorhome friendly ?. We arrive first thing Sat morning so were planning to drive straight off on the first day so any advice on the first night stopover gratefully received. Many thanks

Sorry not very good to this should have been in spainforum me thinks?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Take your time, head south east, drive on the right !!

Enjoy


----------

